# Italian Labour Code Related Question



## tonsqs (Aug 24, 2021)

Hello all,
I am an expat hired in Italy by human resources company, which immediately after signing a contract allocated me on a project with another company, with whom actually I don't have a contract and just "lettera di incarico". This company now is about to stop our relations due to legislative constraints, which only allow them to be hiring personnel for 24 months.
Does anybody know if my hiring company can stop a fixed-term contract which lasted for 20 consecuitive months, without the required 20 days break? Some sources claim in this case it should be converted into a permanent one.
Thanks for all the replies.


----------

